# Dream Tank



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

I was just wondering what all of yalls dream tank is. Now the tank can be any size and shape cause it is a dream tank and what would be the inhabitants?

Ill start

My dream tank would be ~8in deep and ~6in high and would go between my wall and ceiling(right there in that corner where they meet) and it would go throughout the entire house(except bathroom). There would be a little flap right above the tank a few inches before the ceiling where there would be periodic openings in the tank where i could net fish or access different things in the tank. all of the lighting and power cables would be run through the ceiling. I would have a canister filter for the main filter with sponge filters placed strategically around so there is guaranteed to be filtration everywhere, along with powerheads placed randomly to make sure there is water movement in every part of the tank. The tank would be heated but a bunch of small heaters placed throughout the tank with an inline heater on the cannister filter for a little extra. I would house many schools of different kinds of tetra, a few schools of each of the small cory species, fancy guppy(not sure if i would include females or not cause the tank could quickly fill up if i included them), and maybe some other small fish that would fit. I would have small broad leaved plants placed throughout the tank.

So that is my dream tank what is all of yalls


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I dont know if this is considered a tank but i think it would be sweet if you could have a tank as your whole floor on your house and if could be strong enough to walk on. that would be pretty sweet. realistically i want a large large saltwater reef tank that would be long and wrap around atleast 2 walls of a room maybe 3 either creating a 'L' shape or 'U' shape that would be rpetty sweet.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Big enough so I can go swimming with my fish. Hahahah!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've got my dream "system" already in the works... the display will be 2650 gallons U shape with 16'X29"X36" as the dimentions. The system will be in the center of the house and will be a reef with mainly wrasses, tangs, and gobies. The tank will span the living room, kitchen, and dining room. The 210 gallon I have now would be converted into non-reef safe specimens (Lg. Blue Girdeled Angel, Annularis Angel, Blue Throat Trigger, and a spiney box puffer) and will be connected to the 2650 gallon display. The 125 gallon will be a refugium with a few small gobies and harlequin shrimp and this will also be connect to the display. A 800 gallon sump will be connected to 55 gallons of auto top off and a 400 gallon water change system. The lights will be mainly T-5 with metal halides on tracks to maximize lighting. 4 Large Protien Skimmers by Euro-reef and optional UV sterilization.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you have pictures of this?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I was looking under the basement stairs. If I replace the structural walls with steel posts, I could fit a tank 38" deep, 6-8' long and 2-4' high. Maybe it would have one slanted side or put a short sump tank along side a tall rectangle.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

an old diagram I have... but it isn't up to date... things have changed.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

So what have you started thus far?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

A tank I dont have to clean myself and a speices of every fish that wont eat eachother so when they come out with an arowana that wont eat guppies then we'll talk


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

My dream tank, although there are many in mind, would be something similar to this. Except I would like it to be bigger, in the range of 1000 gallons. But I'm good with 700  I would do the background wall differently too; more natural and planted.


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

Fishfirst said:


>


Are you serious?? You must have planned the contruction of your house around that aquarium? 

Im speechless....as a kid i would always dream of an extremely large inwall tank.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

spongebob!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd rather live in an underwater dome situated in the center of a coral reef. Ya know, like Sandy Cheeks.

But if I can't have that, I'll go with a huge reef tank that acts as a wall, running along one side of a room, becoming a corner and wrapping around to the next wall. It'd be lit by T-5 actinics and metal halide daylight lights (all on the other side of the wall, so it can't be seen). There would be a room in the back to house the sump, skimmer, and fuge. I'd be cool to have that plumbed to a basement, but I don't think the first floor could handle the weight of such a tank. LOL
As for livestock, It'd house a variety of corals. SPS dominating the top of the tank, then LPS and some softies on the bottom. I'd like a huge variety of fish, from tangs, wrasses, perhaps some angels that tend to leave coral alone (like the blue girdled), anthias, etc etc.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

Ichthius said:


> My dream tank, although there are many in mind, would be something similar to this. Except I would like it to be bigger, in the range of 1000 gallons. But I'm good with 700  I would do the background wall differently too; more natural and planted.


that would be a sweet ass tank the only thing that would make it cooler would be if the whole room was setup like a small jungle and had tree frogs, giant toads, geckos and the like roaming around along with the large fish tank/"pond" in the middle of it like that


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Ichthius said:


> My dream tank, although there are many in mind, would be something similar to this. Except I would like it to be bigger, in the range of 1000 gallons. But I'm good with 700  I would do the background wall differently too; more natural and planted.


Oh yeah.  I would love a sweet looking planted tank like that (and 700g!), but I'm with bluecray, I want someone else to do water changes and prune the plants. 

I have alot of "realistic dream" tanks....like a 210g Tanganyikan tank. It could happen in my future, but not anytime soon. A big 180g or 210g planted tank could happen.....but in the future.


----------

